# Top ten most wanted



## snake-eyes (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey all,
was just wondering before wat peoples top ten most wanted reptiles are??
I have to many most wanteds atm but will put my list up when i can off to sleep before work once again :lol:


luke


----------



## ishka (Mar 31, 2008)

in no particullar order....

1. Long Nose Tata Dragons
2. Bells Phase Lace Monitors
3. Perenties
4. Granite Olive Pythons
5. Albino Olive Pythons
6. Green Tree Pythons
7. Hypermelanistic Darwin Carpets
8. Boodarie Womas
9. Night Tigers
10. Green Tree Snakes (Blue Phase)


----------



## Kitah (Mar 31, 2008)

1. Blonde spotted python
2. Green Tree Python
3. Patternless childrens python
4. Olive Python
5. Black headed python
6. Woma
7. Hypo Bredli
8. Black and gold jungle
9. Painted turtle
10. Pig nosed turtle

My list  Obviously want the blonde spotted the most, then through to 10.


----------



## Jason (Mar 31, 2008)

10 a large number...

my 3 are GTP, albino darwins and jags! ( i know jags are kinda illegal but the thread never specified natives)


----------



## yommy (Mar 31, 2008)

Only 1 an albino woma, now that would be cool....


----------



## Warr (Mar 31, 2008)

Ridge Tail Monitor
Frillneck
SW Carpet
Woma
Blackhead
Magnificent tree frogs
Gould's monitor
Olive
Everything else!!!!


----------



## Kitah (Mar 31, 2008)

If we're talkin any reptile in the world... jaguar carpets would be at the top.

I'd like an albino olive as well


----------



## kandi (Mar 31, 2008)

striped coastal
tiger coastal


----------



## bump73 (Mar 31, 2008)

Black blue tongue (can't remember proper name)
Chameleon
Green tree python
Ackie
Olive python
Patternless Chidrens python (don't really have the space for the olive:lol
Western Bluey
Green tree frogs
Painted turtle
Alligator

I could really keep going on this list for at least another 5-10 reptiles

Funny thing is that i didn't limit my choices to only native animals but only ended up with 1 exotic

Ben


----------



## snakes01 (Mar 31, 2008)

gtp
bredli
bluey
jungle
green tree snake
lace moniter
olive if i had the room
blonde mac
striped coastal
black and white jungle


----------



## salebrosus (Mar 31, 2008)

In about a months time i will have everything i want except Rough Scaled Pythons.


----------



## mungus (Mar 31, 2008)

Gtp
Rough Scale
Albino Carpets
B&w Jungle
Platium Blonde Mac
Woma
Blackhead


----------



## Kathryn_ (Mar 31, 2008)

If neither space nor money not potential conflict with other pets / housemates were an issue...

1. Bell's Lace Monitor (no room in the backyard.)
2. Perentie goanna (no acreage, hehe.)
3. Diamond python (no room, not nearly enough money)
4. Green tree snake (no monies)
5. Black and white jungle

Buuuut...

6. Proserpine carpet python (getting this week, so excited.)


----------



## warren63 (Mar 31, 2008)

GECKOS !!! the top 2 came straight to mind and the est i would take too
Clone Gecko
Golden Tailed Gecko
Northern Spotted Velvet Gecko
Souther Spotted Velvet Gecko
Northern Spinytail gecko
Southern Spinytail Gecko


----------



## bump73 (Mar 31, 2008)

Kathryn_ said:


> If neither space nor money not potential conflict with other pets / housemates were an issue...


 
Just don't tell the housemates i still haven't told one of mine i got a snake on good friday:lol::lol:

Ben


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Mar 31, 2008)

any class 1 geckos, elapids, skinks, colubrids or legless lizards lol, to may to chose from


----------



## blackthorn (Mar 31, 2008)

1. hypo bredli
2. asper/amyae
3. scaleless death adder(though I'd never keep one)
4. black and white jungle
5. patternless, caramel childreni
6. albino olive
7. leaf tail gecko
8. golden tailed gecko
9. axanthic BHP
10. pinstriped woma with a dorsal stripe

not sure if those are in order of preference, and there's some I wouldn't keep, they're just my favourites


----------



## arbok (Mar 31, 2008)

axanthic bhp
patternless levis levis (so so cute)
about 100 more bhps because there so cool!
spotted womas
yellow levis levis
yellow faced whip snakes
some of daniel gilbertsons (i think thats his name) diamonds
spencers monitor
black mountain gecko (i can dream!)
b/w jungles


----------



## Hsut77 (Mar 31, 2008)

Albino Olive
RSP
GTP
Wealtbelt Stimmie
t+ Albino Childrens
Platinum Blonde
Bumblebee Blackhead
SA Woma
Hypo Bredli
Albino Darwin


----------



## arbok (Mar 31, 2008)

yeah llama high 5 for the axanthic bhps


----------



## hornet (Mar 31, 2008)

hmmm in no paticular order
1.Ctenophorus nguyarna
2. Tympanocryptis pinguicolla
3. Tympanocryptis cephalus
4. Moloch horridus
5. Diporiphora valens
6. Diporiphora bilineata
7. Ctenophorus yinnietharra
8. Ctenophorus isolepis
9. Ctenophorus clayi
10. Cryptagma aurita


----------



## Ishah (Mar 31, 2008)

1. Murray Darling Carpets
2. Darwin Carpets
3. Bredli's
4. Prossy Carpets
5. Coastal Carpets
6. Albino Carpets
7. P. vitticeps and P. barbata
8. Blonde Spotteds
9. Rough Scale Pythons
10. GTPs

But if exotics were allowed, I'd like to have Albino and normal Burmese Pythons and Iguanas...for now...

And I've already got my childrens pythons, so they don't count on the list...


----------



## hornet (Mar 31, 2008)

arbok said:


> black mountain gecko (i can dream!)



i think they will be round in a few years, i think there is someone working with em


----------



## Vixen (Mar 31, 2008)

In no particular order

1 - albino darwin
2 - gtp
3 - rsp
4 - wheatbelt stimson
5 - axanthic / hypo / reduced pattern / striped coastal (otherwise it takes up to much room :lol
6 - platinum mac
7 - topaz woma
8 - b/w imbricata
9 - asper
10 - some of sazes pilbs!


----------



## hozy6 (Mar 31, 2008)

nt bhp
green tree python 
albino olive 
albino carpet
burmease python 
woma 
jaquar carpet 
albino bredli 
bg jungle carpet
granite olive 

just a few of my favs


----------



## salebrosus (Mar 31, 2008)

Actually i lie, i really want Yakka Skinks and Nangur Prickly Forest Skinks too!.


----------



## Rocket (Mar 31, 2008)

1. Carphodactylus laevis
2. Diplodactylus conspicillatus
3. Nephrurus deleani
4. Nephrurus stellatus
5. Oedura filicipoda
6. Oedura gemmata
7. Oedura gracilis
8. Pseudothecadactylus lindneri
9. Delma molleri
10. Pygopus lepidopodus


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Mar 31, 2008)

my self i would LOVE!!! the folowing 

Black and white Black Headed Python(all Phases and colours)
Black And white Jungle Carpet Python(all Phases)
Albino Darwin carpet Python
Stimpsons(all phases)
childreni( all phases)
Blonde Mac (all phases
All pogana spec
Black Ang Gold Jungle Carpet pythons(all Phases)
Bredli ( classic and Hypo)
albino Central Beardies

these will be obtained with in the next 4 years !!!!!!!! ( i will get the money)


----------



## python blue (Mar 31, 2008)

1.V.Glebopalma
2.V.Keithhornei
3.albino olives
4.albino spotteds
5.V.Eremius
6.V.Pilbarensis
7.V.prasinus
8.V.semiremex
9.common scaly-foot
10.N.vertebralis


----------



## mrmikk (Mar 31, 2008)

Don't know about top ten but I would love;

RBBS
Albino Darwin
GTP
Boyds


----------



## garthy (Mar 31, 2008)

Carinata
Albino olive
GTP
Pilbara Olive
Scrubby
Woma
BHP (more of)
Olive python (more of)
Green Tree snake
Bredli (more of)


----------



## Brigsy (Apr 1, 2008)

1. Female bredli for my boy
2.hypo bredli
3.b&w jungle
4.Albino olive
5. B.H.P
6. scrubby
7.Albino Darwin
8.Accies
9.Jag
10. boa


----------



## Trouble (Apr 1, 2008)

1.GTP
2.Bredli
3.Black Blue Tounge Lizard
4.Stimmie
5.Knob Tail
6.Woma
7.BHP
8.Albino Olive
9.Albino Tiapan
AND
10.Jungle


----------



## Toad (Apr 1, 2008)

Albino Darwin,
Wheeleri,
Wheat belt Stimsons,
Stellatus,
Brevicauda,
Asper,
Boyds,
Patternless Childrens,
Platinum Mac's,
Chameleon Gecko


----------



## mackah (Apr 1, 2008)

1. green tree python
2. albino darwin
3. diamond python
4. SA woma
5. lace monitor
6. olive python
7. yellow and black jungle
8. ridge tail monitor
9. undecided
10. undecided..

once i get them 8 ill be happy!


----------



## bump73 (Apr 1, 2008)

Going to have to add Emerald Monitor to my list after seeing the thread on them

Ben


----------



## jeramie85 (Apr 1, 2008)

pair of B&W jungles
pair of bredli 
pair of olives

short sweet and possible


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Apr 1, 2008)

I love fantasy world!

1,Uluru woma
2,Red Bellied Black
3,Mulga
4,Pygmy Python
5,Night tiger brown tree snake
6,Bandy Bandy
7,Eastern small eyed snake
8,White lipped snake
9,black striped snake
10,Spotted mulga

Man now thats a feeding routine!


----------



## JasonL (Apr 2, 2008)

Diporiphora superba
Chelosania brunnea (Chameleon Dragon)
Egernia kintorei (Great Desert Skink)
Cyclodomorphus maximus (Gaint Slender Blue-Tongue)
Varanus prasinus (Emerald Monitor)
and I'll take each in pairs thanks, so that makes 10!


----------



## hodges (Apr 2, 2008)

1: Tiger snake
2: Dajarra Death Adder 
3: Ridge Tailed Monitor
4: Green Tree Python
5: Red Belly Black Snake
6: Centralian Blue Tongue Lizard
7: Hypomelanistic Pair of Coastal Carpet Pythons
8: Childrens Python
9: Spotted Python
10: Olive Python

I could go on and on but i think ill stick to the top 10 lol..


----------



## BJC-787 (Apr 3, 2008)

1. inland tipan
2.coastal tipan
3.black tiger snake
4.speckled brown snake
5.Perentie 
6.red belly black
7.saltwater croc
8.freshwater croc
9.scrub pythons
10.albino black headed python


----------



## jessb (Apr 3, 2008)

In my dreams...

1. GTP (mostly for my husband who thinks they are awesome)
2. Hypo Bredli
3. Another Broome Stimmie (boyfriend for Bonanza Jellybean)
4. Wheatbelt Stimmie
5. Centralian Bluey
6. Diamond
7. Hypermelanistic Eastern bluey
8. Albino olive
And I would fill the rest up with amazingly coloured corn snakes (I know I know, they're illegal, but my $10k to buy a gtp is pretty hypothetical too!)


----------



## congo_python (Apr 3, 2008)

*Top 10*

1.gtp
2.rsp
3.albino darwin
4.albino olive
5.hypo bredli
6.wheatbelt stimmi's
7.b&w jungles
8.RHD womas
9.bumble bee bhp
10.b&y jungle

Question what are these granite olives everybody is mentioning ??

Congo


----------



## dunno103 (Apr 3, 2008)

1. Wellsi adders (pair)
2. Varanus glebopalma (trio)
3. N wheeleri (pair)
4. Varanus pilbarensis (trio)

all pairs M/F all trios 1M/2F

thanks pm me when you have them

cheers


----------



## Boney (Apr 3, 2008)

im very greatful for what i do have but would love to get
albino mac
reduced pattern mac
georgetown stimo
ant hill python


----------



## jase75 (Apr 3, 2008)

1. Woma
2.GTP
3. Diamond
4.Bredli
5.Jungle
6.White Lipped Snake
7.Marsh Snake
8.Night Tiger
9.Stephens Banded
10.GTS


----------



## kakariki (Apr 3, 2008)

1.Blue tongues
2.Spotted
3. BHP [ Thanks to andyscott! ]
4.woma
5. water python
6. Peninsula Dragons
7. Milli
8. Henry Lawsonii
9. Stimson
10. Blotched Blue tongue
I could easily do another 10!!!! So many fantastic reptiles out there.


----------



## Colhunter (Apr 4, 2008)

1.GTP
2.Albino Darwin
3.Albino Olive
4.B&Y Jungle
5.Woma
6.B&W Jungle
7.Rough Scale
8.Death Adder
9.Wheatbelt Stimmie
10.More BHP's

And I plan on getting at least a pair of each in the next five years.


----------



## pugsly (Apr 4, 2008)

1. Wheleeri
2. Albino Anything

Got everything else I want.. lol


----------



## andyscott (Apr 4, 2008)

HAHAHA First of all your welcome Kakariki... lol :lol:
My top 10.
Olive
Frill Neck
Woma pair
Rest of the top 10 in BHPs


----------



## andyscott (Apr 4, 2008)

oooops I forgot to add Rough Scaled Python (when they become leagl in VIC)


----------



## Luke1 (Apr 4, 2008)

my top 10 wish list!!! i could go on foever LOL as some people have said on theres!

sand monitor
marsh snake
yellow faced whip snake
de vis banded snake
mustard bellie snake
night tigers
roughie
black headed python
mission beach jungle carpet
snake ranch bredli
i can only get 9 of those because i only have a class 1 
but thats what i want atm!!! yea and with WHAT MONEY!!!!! :lol::lol::lol::lol:

luke


----------



## lachie96 (Apr 4, 2008)

Blue green tree python
Australian green tree python
Hypermelanistic darwin
Ivory BHP
Black & Gold Jungle
Hypo Bredli
Axanthic BHP
Calico BHP
Roughie
leucistic carpet


----------



## Nikki. (Apr 4, 2008)

1.Black and white Jungle
2.High yellow jungle
3.Black headed Python
4.Woma 
5.Stimmie 
6.Diamond Python(High yellow )
7.Green Tree snake (yes snake not python) 
hrmmm...to be continued hehehe


----------



## bredli_lover (Apr 28, 2008)

If money and size of the snake wern't and issue...

In no particular order..

1. Green Tree Python
2. Scrubby!
3. Green Tree Snakes
4. Albino Carpet Pythons (any species)
5. Bredli
6. Rough Scaled Python
7. an IMMACULATELY striped coastal
8. Striped Jungle
9. Olive python
10. Monitor of some sort...


----------



## adazz (Apr 28, 2008)

In no order...

1. Bredli
2. Scrubby
3. Death Adder
4. Bluetongue
5. Woma
6. Blackheaded
7. Diamond 
8. Olive
9. RBBS
10. Jungle


----------



## Lozza (Apr 28, 2008)

wheeleri
asper 
amyae
ring -tail gex
boodarie & rhd woma
T+albino childreni
albino olive
kimberly rock monitor
albino darwin
B&W jungle


----------



## sweetangel (Apr 28, 2008)

1. Diamond python
2. B&W Diamond python
3. Black head python
4. Roughscale python
5. White phase bearded dragon
6. red/yellow/orange phase bearded dragon
7. Green tree python
8. Darwin carpet
9. Bredli
10. Blonde Mac


----------



## Ned_fisch (Apr 28, 2008)

1. Coastal Carpet
2. Bredli's Python
3. Murray Darling
4. Green Tree Python
5. Jungle Carpet
6. Diamond Python
7. Amethystine/Scrubbie
8. Woma
9. Black Headed Python
10. Some kind of Albino python


----------



## timcutajar (May 7, 2008)

Pig nose turtle
Painted turtle
Night tigers
Green tree snake Green python
Black headed monitor
Freshwater croc
Black palmed monitor
Arafura file snake
Frill neck
Woma


----------



## Jen (May 7, 2008)

wheeleri
asper
amyae
Albino Levis anything
N. Levis Ocidentalis
'Skittles' Levis
Albino Antaresia Maculosa
Kimberly Rock Monitor
Blue Tongue - Black and Albino


----------



## DanTheReptileMan (May 7, 2008)

1. Breeding pair of gtp's
2. Stimson
3. Bredli
4. Jungle
5. High Yellow Diamond
6. Spotted
7. Smooth Nob-Tailed Gecko

I think thats it


----------



## sarah_m (May 7, 2008)

1. GTP (of course)
2. Female BHP
3. Diamond 
4. Uluru Woma
5. high yellow jungle
6. Bredli
7. Rough scaled (i wish!!!)
UUMMMMMM.......... thats all i think.


----------



## lycanthropica (May 7, 2008)

rough scaled
black blue tongue
olive python
water python
bandy bany
death adder

no GTP, i really don't think they are worth the money but i would take one for free maybe and sell it to by a roughie


----------



## mckellar007 (May 7, 2008)

1. green tree python
2. albino olive python
3. bells phase lace monitor
4. death adder
5. rough scaled python
6. woma
7. saw shell turtle
8. tiger snake
9. albino blue tounge
10. wheeleri


----------



## Tim.Arm (May 7, 2008)

*My one is easy ever reptile in the world... lol*


----------



## amazonian (May 7, 2008)

A GTP
Another GTP
A 3rd GTP
And lastly 1 more GTP.

And will be happening in less than 3 months (provided they are available at that time)


----------



## [email protected] (May 7, 2008)

gaboon viper
diamond back rattle snake
eye lash viper
ball python
green tree python
bush master
colletts black snake
komodo dragon
stephens banded snake
speckled brown snake 
as far as the exotics go wont happen, but the natives definitely


----------



## rage_83 (May 9, 2008)

Breeding pair of womas would be nice who wants to donate one to the expand my collection benifit 
Then maybe a couple of bredlis that would be nice too


----------



## jemnesa (May 9, 2008)

* Antaresia maculosa*

we have what we want and thats a beautiful female Antaresia maculosa so all we want is a beautiful male for her!!!!!!!!
OOOo but a breeding pair of BHP's wouldnt go astray either


----------



## Joshua VW (May 9, 2008)

Emerald Tree Boa/Green Tree Python
Tiger Snake (A black one, I can't remember what they're called.)
Diamond Python (If they didn't get DPS.)
Olive Python
Boyd's Forest Dragon
Eastern Water Dragon
After looking at some Jaguar Pythons, definitely one of them.

I can't think of any others at the moment.


----------



## warren63 (May 9, 2008)

warren63 said:


> GECKOS !!! the top 2 came straight to mind and the est i would take too
> Clone Gecko
> Golden Tailed Gecko
> Northern Spotted Velvet Gecko
> ...


 
Well seems like ages since i posted this list but some dreams do come true, i have bought since posting this list the Golden tail geckos, got some more southern spotted geckos and apart from dreaming about the rest im pretty satisfied for the time being, just wonder how long that time will last LOL !!


----------



## cockney red (May 9, 2008)

Breeding pair of Gold Coast Albino Diamond Pythons.


----------



## Joshua VW (May 9, 2008)

cockney red said:


> Breeding pair of Gold Coast Albino Diamond Pythons.



Hahahaha!!!


----------



## sezza (May 9, 2008)

Hypermelanistic darwin is at the to pof my list - something about a black snake!!
Aussie GTP
RSP
A Croc - I wish I wish I wish I wish 
Amyae
golden tailed geckoes
A boy Diamond for my girl diamond
A Chameleon - well I had to add one exotic in and these guys are just so so cute...
Water Python
Scrubbie


----------



## slacker (May 9, 2008)

I'm not sure about a top ten, but some of those which appeal to me (besides what I already have) are, in no particular order:

patternless childreni
platinum macs
asper
amyae
kimberley rock monitors
albino olives

That's all I can think of off the top of my head, although that list probably changes more often than my underwear


----------



## smith84 (May 9, 2008)

1. b&w jcp
2. palmerston jcp
3. olive pyhthon
4. scrub python
5. rock python
6. bhp
7. woma
8. red belly black snake
9. pale headed snake
10. gtp


----------

